# can anyone relate?



## tiredoffighting (Apr 1, 2017)

Hello,

So my name is M, Im a 20 years old girl. I've been suffering from IBS-D for one and a half years now. Well, at least I think that's what it is and that is exactly why Im writing this post, to find out if anyone else experiences these things.

See the thing is that I am not medically diagnosed. My doctors are no help and arent giving me any answers. So after looking though hundreds of things on the internet I self diagnosed myself. However, I havent yet found anyone with the symptomes same as mine.

First of all, I call my IBS D type even though there is no actual diarrhea. Its just that I have bowel movements up to 6 times a day sometimes and theres often that feeling that its unfinished. There's no cramps either. However when I need to go I NEED to go there and then. Thats why it has made my life so miserable as I am completely avoiding all sorts of activities due to fear that Im gonna need a toilet and theres none.

So I was just wondering if there is anyones else with the same situation?


----------



## pspal (Feb 8, 2017)

I hear ya. I feel the same way both physical and mental. It sucks big time. Try looking at Linda's Calcium post for more info on this condition.


----------



## Rboe (Mar 26, 2017)

I have the urgency you are talking about but usually it occurs with diarrhea. I have been doing the SCD diet and my diarrhea is gone but I still occasionally get mild urgency but my bm's are normal.

I know you said doctors are no help (and frankly I agree that few doctors will follow through enough) but if you can, get referred to a gastroenterologist for further tests to rule out IBD.

You could also try the different diets for IBS. You want to give anything you try a few weeks to determine if it works. Some diets that have success are Candida diet with anti-fungals, SCD diet, low FODMAP and ketosis. Google them and see what you think.


----------

